# 2012 cruze 1,4 coolant leak



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a coolant leak.. i ran Die in the system and have checked all hoses and fittings with the ultraviolet light and have not sen a trace of anything anywhere..Any suggestion would be appreciated..it is a slow leak ..my only guess is a head gasket Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DCCRUZE said:


> I have a coolant leak.. i ran Die in the system and have checked all hoses and fittings with the ultraviolet light and have not sen a trace of anything anywhere..Any suggestion would be appreciated..it is a slow leak ..my only guess is a head gasket Thanks


*

I would think you would have white smoke and/or frothy oil if you had a head gasket leak.



Here is a few of my favorite threads....


Coolant Leak - Bad Water Outlet?*


*Water outlet - How to know if it failed? Replace proactively?*


*How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet*


*Mysterious coolant loss*


*FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir*


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply..I replaced the water outlet the hose had broken in it and thought that was my problem..But still loosing coolant,,like i said i ran dye in system and cannot find a drop anywhere with my light


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah no water in oil or white smoke..im thinking maybe a small pinhole in gasket ..Just dont know


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

gonna get me a pressure tester i guess


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rate/volume of loss over miles/time?

Rob


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

My 2014 1.4 only has 43M km on it (under 30M miles), and it lost half the reservoir over the winter. The dealer replaced the water pump under warranty last month. The coolant loss warranty check was performed a couple of years ago, but everything checked out at that time.


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

i just ordered the 23mm x 4mm viton o ring .. i noticed a lot of coolant in the outside threads of the tank ,,looks like it might not be sealing,,anyway this is a good price and shipping.cost me $5.50...http://www.oringsandmore.com/viton-fkm-o-ring-23-x-4mm-price-for-1-pc/


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Davep said:


> My 2014 1.4 only has 43M km on it (under 30M miles), and it lost half the reservoir over the winter. The dealer replaced the water pump under warranty last month. The coolant loss warranty check was performed a couple of years ago, but everything checked out at that time.


30M miles, or 30k Miles?
If 30M miles, please teach us your secrets!


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Hahaha! Oops! For some reason out of habit I always think of 1000 as M from Roman Numerals. You would think after having lived with Metric since the mid seventies, I would know better by now. :idiot:


----------



## Hymppis (May 6, 2018)

Hi here is one case you might check,
yesterday i found handsize spot of coolant under my car, so i did open palstic cover to see where it's leaking...
just to see whole radiator has collapsed.
I do drive often in Russia and here in Finland my own homestreet is still one big building site with at least three bad potholes 
which you can not avoid, stress has been enough to aluminium.


----------



## Hymppis (May 6, 2018)

The car came back from service, tomorrow we are heading for new trip, so it's good to check everything is ok under the hood, guess what? the new radiator is having cut in same place by the manufacturer for unknown reason maybe for heat expansion but this is clearly weak spot right there.


----------

